# Saltwater setup



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

What does it take "extra" to set up a saltwater tank (over a freshwater tank)? I would like to set up a saltwater tank, soon.

I would just like to know the equipment required after I buy a "freshwater" starter kit or get something off of craigslist.

Thanks!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm sure I'll forget about half of the stuff, but...

Protein Skimmer
Lighting (normal florescent unless you want coral or coralline algae)
live rock
Power head/s
pvc
5+ good books
patience
patience
patience
salt
saltwater test kit
hydro/refracto-meter
more books
bottomless wallet
room for 6+ more tanks
QUARANTINE TANK WITH HEATER, SPONGE FILTER, COVER
medications....

if sump...

Overflow
actual sump
acrylic
return pump

This is just what I can remember...:fun:

How'd I do?.?.?.

Alright Pros! Go. GO. GO! :razz::fun::fish::smile:


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Yah, that was kind of an open ended question, there are a lot of variables there. What kind of tank you want to set up (FO, FOWLR, Reef), what kind of filtration you are gonna use, what kind of fish, etc etc. But i think funlad summed it up pretty good.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I think I will try a FO setup. I haven't figured out what kind of fish I want, though. (BTW I read the basic types of SW setups last night in "Saltwater Aquariums for Dummies", so really, I still don't know anything.) Live rock isn't nesesary is it?

How do I research fish? Is it bad if the fish don't come from the same ocean? Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Unlike freshwater, it is not at all bad if the fish come from different oceans, so that's a plus for the saltwater side.

No, you don't need liverock for a fish only tank. It comes in handy, but you don't need it.

The main thing you'll need, though, is a second tank for quarantine. Seriously. Without this you will fail. Not having one is the #1 mistake beginners make, and not many of them go on to be no longer beginners until they get with the program.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

How big does the QT need to be? What about Flame Angel, Humbug Damselfish, and one of those (puple and yellow) gramma?


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

*Thanks!*

This thread has moved to http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beginner-saltwater/30442-saltwater-setup.html#post264646

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

20 gallons is fine


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Do I have to keep humbug damsels in groups or can I keep one by itself? Does anybody know if the Royal Gramma would be too aggressive? 

I went online and priced a Flame Angel and it was $50!!! I can't afford that for 1 fish! That is more than I have paid for all my fish that are still alive put together!!! What is the cheapest place to buy saltwater equip/fish online?

I will be gone until Sunday so I might be slow to reply, but regardless! Post your replies on this thread or the thread on the link (my link) about 2 post up! Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Again, damsels are very territorial, so keeping them in groups is sheer insanity. Grammas like to pretend they are aggressive, but they're really cowards, and a damsel will keep it in it's hidey hole all the time.
Flame Angels are not for beginners. NO angels are for beginners. That's partly why they cost so much. As for finding the cheapest place, I can absolutely guarantee you that you will get what you pay for; a cheap saltwater fish is a diseased-riddled mutant that won't last a week. That's why they're cheap.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Plus, TOS, they're harder to ship. ( But you knew that.)


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

"went online and priced a Flame Angel and it was $50!!! I can't afford that for 1 fish! That is more than I have paid for all my fish that are still alive put together!!! What is the cheapest place to buy saltwater equip/fish online?"

Keeping saltwater fish isn't cheap, especially doing it right. I agree, angels aren't for beginners, keep to hardy fish to start out, there are many beautiful fish that just are NOT suitable for beginners. Make sure and do your research! I see far to often people saying "I got a good deal on a moorish idol and now it won't eat" or "I got a tang and how my tank has ich, what do I do?", etc etc.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You'll probably be mad at me, but a store near me has a "Moonlight Madness" sale in few days... Flame angel for $30... No, I'm not going, seeing as I'm still looking for a nice used SW tank and my FW is maxed out stocking wise. Anyone near Chicago though, (who isn't a noob, because we can be irresponsible) feel free to PM me.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I used to go to Chicago about twice a month, and I miss it. I hate Chicago, mind you, but they have good fish and great prices up there, and I used to bring cool stuff home to Alabama all the time.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

And tons of family fish stores. You'd never know, but if you search within the internet, there are maybe 20 within a 20 mile radius!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, I opened this thread second, so I have to correct my last post in the other thread. Ok, I am stuck so I can use suggestions. I am looking at a peaceful community SW tank (I've heard it's a 55g, but if its a 30g I might just keep a lionfish)

So far I think I might like,
Four Spot Wrasse
Sharp Nose Puffer

And I don't know what else. Any suggestions or tips on the fish I have (not officially) chosen would be greatly appreciated.

BTW, as far as being a SW dunce, I am no longer (Ok, maybe a little bit). I have finished the book entitled,"Saltwater Aquariums for Dummies". Sound familiar? Naw, only dummies read those books (like me!). Anyway, I am pretty confedent that I have the knowledge and time (maybe) and money (haha, not really) to start a SW by the beginnig of next year.

Thanks for the help. I would like some ideas for my SW tank. Thanks!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I am glad that you are thinking about which fish you are going to add but please remember to take it slow. Once you get your tank make sure you allow it to fully cycle before adding fish. 

I saw that you are setting up this tank for college credit. What is the goal for your aquarium? Is this aquarium something you are setting up on campus or at home? Have you bought equipment? Is this going to be fish only or FOWLR (Fish only with live rock)?

As for your fish list you should know Lion fish are very aggressive and that will be the only fish you could have in your tank. Just keep that in mind. Lion fish will eat anything it can catch and fit in its mouth. Some lions have been reported to even be able to suck smaller fish out of rock crevice. I am not familiar with the Sharp Nose Puffer. Do you have a scientific name for it? Most of the puffers available to us need large tanks and are moderate to difficult to keep. There are a few species that can be kept in a smaller tank but they are still not the easiest fish. I love wrasses but after having a 6 line wrasse that terrorized all of its tank mates in a 75 gallon aquarium I have vowed to never keep a lined wrasse. They can become very territorial which has been documented by many hobbyist. So it might get in the way of the peaceful tank you are going for but if you do buy one make sure to have some sort of top on your tank using something like eggcrate.

Some peaceful fish you might want to check out are gobies, dartfish, clownfish, Basslet and even tank bred Kaudern’s Cardinal fish. I would stay away from damselfish and dottybacks if you are looking for a peaceful tank. 

Zachary


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I am sorry, I posted my (approved) plan on other threads, but nobody responded to this one.

It will be a FOWLR setup with 2 firefish goby, 1 royal gramma, 2 pectoral clownfish.

I am not really in a rush, as I calculated this project to cost well over $500, even with used tanks and other equip. Don't worry about that, after my first group of FW fish I accidently put through a cycle (before I knew what a cycle was).

I will probably set it up some time next summer, when I have a chance to give it some time. Thanks.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice fish list! Just make sure to have something covering the top for the firefish for they can be jumpers. I loved my royal gramma I called him grandpa because he always seemed grumpy. He is still alive today along with my clowns living in the university tanks.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I might see him one day then!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey ColledgeReefer, congrats on your getting back into the SW hobby! I hope the university I go to will allow fish! I have afew that should still be alive and happy by the time I am in colledge!

I finally have the 55g tank! It will probably be empty 'til this summer, as I am setting up a heavily planted 55g amazon/tetra tank!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome! Tonight is judgment night for me too! If I can convince the family that my budget fits, (Which it does!!!!) I might be able to go look at the tank I'm watching in person as soon as tomorrow! I can't buy it then (Banks are closed...), but I can hopefully lay down a deposit! I can't currently afford the lighting, but I'm figuring by the time my tank will be old enough for me to add corals, (I've decided AT LEAST six months, because I'm overly cautious ) I can afford my nearly 400 dollar setup with the bulbs! Yay! (I think?)

Cheers to both of us, and to you the best of luck! :fun:


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Ouch, I saw that lighting thread you had there, funlad3! I am looking at $100+ lighting for my amazon/tetra tank I am setting up.

What kind of fish are you going to get funlad3 (in the long run)? Don't forget to post pics once you get it set up!

Cheers and luck right back at you Funlad3:fun:! This is exciteing!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think I'll end up making an instructional video series that actually describes the most important part... Days 1-60, AKA, the Cycle! Patience is key, but I've only heard people say that, never do it. I figure if someone sees me (of all people...) being patient, they can do it themselves, lessening early fish deaths. This give extreme animal rights groups less ammunition against this hobby/lifestyle. (TOS!!!) Sadly though, my family is refusing to see my funding presentation (really a spreadsheet) until tomorrow. On the bright side however, we have pancakes then, and everyone knows you can't say no while eating pancakes!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

(Sorry, forgot which fish...)
Let me check my 30+ spreadsheet on fish I'd like! I finally might be able to get a trigger if I don't have corals for six months! It's fun to rediscover old dreams!

Five minutes later:

This is still just a possibility, so it will need to be edited by the pros... Added in this order:

Humu Humu, Rhinecanthus Aculeatus (For six months)

Fox Faced Rabbit Fish, Siganus Vulpinus

Powder Blue / Hippo Tang, Acanthurus Leucosternon or Paracanthurus Hepatus (Permanent resident, I'll buy small so that it is used to a smallish tank (65 Gal.))

2 Black Ocellarus Clowns, Amphiprion Ocellaris

*AFTER HUMU IS GONE*

Royal Gramma, Gramma Loreto (I'll add a small new outcropping of its own the same day)

Any other reef safe brightly colored fish that anyone can think of will be considered too, so who knows what I'll end up with!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That sounds pretty cool. 
How are you planning to get rid of the Picassofish, though?


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Picasso is a species of trigger, right? Did he say it was a picasso? There are a ton of species of Triggerfish.

I would thick that if I was going to temporarly have a TrigaFish, I would get a much cheaper one. I think if I got a PT, I could never get rid of it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Humus and Picassos look almost the same, but Humus have better color. (And, if I'm not mistaken, they're cheaper too!!!) I'll eat the Humu when I get the lights, NONONONONONONONONO!!!!!!!!! Just kidding! JUST KIDDING!!!! I'll sell him back to the store or to someone else with a FOWLR tank. TOS, you think the stocking list will work? College Reefer thought that the tank is too small for the tangs, (whichever one I would get) the humu would be too aggressive, as well as possibly the fox face, which could also nip at the corals!

But:

I haven't heard that about the humu.

The tangs, well, I agree about *these* tangs, but what about a kole tang?

I've heard the fox face might only do that if it isn't well fed.


What are everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, I thought TOS was refering to the Picasso Trigger. I feel like such a dunce.

Well, I am definately NO expert (y'all know that the best), but I have to agree with ColledgeReefer, tanks under 6' are not suitable for tangs. I have heard that Fox-face can be somewhat aggressive in a tank under 6'.

I am not an expert, but I have looked into alot of fish that didn't work out before I found a proper stocking list.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I'll keep looking at stocking lists, now won't I!!!


----------

